# /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8: unsupported file layout



## rnejdl (Apr 1, 2010)

I started to get this error this morning when trying to compile ports:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8: unsupported file layout
```

I've done a bit of reading and the suggestion is to recompile the gettext port.  No problem.  Reinstalled without an issue.  Error still here.  pkg_add -r gettext produce the same thing.  I'm on amd64 and that lib matches me:


```
tethys:/usr/ports/games/allacrost>file /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8
/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked, not stripped
 tethys:/usr/ports/games/allacrost>
```
But when I go to compile anything that uses it, I get:


```
===>  Building for luabind-0.7
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8: unsupported file layout
*** Error code 1
```
I'm stumped on this.  I even recompiled world/kernel today just to make sure my world is clean.  Any suggestions?

Thanks!
Rusty Nejdl
http://networking.ringofsaturn.com


----------



## rnejdl (Apr 1, 2010)

*It's trying to build 32 bit versions....*


```
Run Build Command:/usr/compat/i386/usr/local/bin/gmake
  "cmTryCompileExec/fast"
```

I have these in my environment variables for use with WINE:


```
tethys:/home/rnejdl>env | grep compat
LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/i386/usr/local/lib
PATH=/usr/local/kde4/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/home/rnejdl/bin:/compat/i386/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/ssl/bin:/usr/local/samba/bin:/usr/local/java/bin:/usr/games
 tethys:/home/rnejdl>set | grep compat
_       env | grep compat
path    (/usr/local/kde4/bin /sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin /home/rnejdl/bin /compat/i386/usr/local/bin /usr/local/ssl/bin /usr/local/samba/bin /usr/local/java/bin /usr/games)
 tethys:/home/rnejdl>
```
So, how do I make it not try to compile 32bit?  I'm not chrooted or anything.

Rusty Nejdl
http://networking.ringofsaturn.com


----------



## rnejdl (Apr 1, 2010)

*Solved!*

What was going on was that I also have an i386 environment setup for wine.  I had done some clean up and removed gmake in the root environment and still had gmake installed in the 32bit one.  Since the 32bit one is in my path lines, but later, it only picked up the 32 bit one after I removed the 64bit one.   Adding it back solved the problem.

Rusty Nejdl
http://networking.ringofsaturn.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2010)

Format your posts
Post in the correct forum


----------

